# First egg



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

We have our first egg!


----------



## chickadeer (Oct 10, 2013)

Yay! We just got 3 hens today. We are hoping for an egg soon!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## chickadeer (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks very much


----------



## ricky87 (Oct 11, 2013)

plz hurry i have got 3 hens today. and hoping for an egg soon!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Whew, you had me going for a minute. My connection is slow, and for a bit I only had the top part of the picture. I thought my leg was being pulled, one of those new breeds that lay round eggs that look a lot like golfballs...but then the picture completed...for a couple of minutes there, you made me lol.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Very eggciting jmc0319, may this be the first of many


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

kjohnstone said:


> Whew, you had me going for a minute. My connection is slow, and for a bit I only had the top part of the picture. I thought my leg was being pulled, one of those new breeds that lay round eggs that look a lot like golfballs...but then the picture completed...for a couple of minutes there, you made me lol.


First fresh egg breakfast. It was great!


----------



## dirk69 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweet. I've got to wait 3 more months.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

dirk69 said:


> Sweet. I've got to wait 3 more months.


Absolutely worth the wait.


----------

